# EOS R5 and R6 Viewfinder blackout



## analoggrotto (Jul 30, 2020)

Has anyone definitively noted the blackout period on these new RF bodies? I intend on using mine for, among many things, birding and race cars. We need to see the subject while shooting to be effective (at all). 

Insight would be most welcome.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 30, 2020)

Numerous early users say no observable blackout, but a slight lag. The lag is probably more important than a slight blackout, if you are looking at where a fast moving object has been, you could miss it entirely. Blackout is definitely annoying, but if there is no lag, you can capture what you see.

My R has both blackout and lag. You learn to compensate, but its a pain.


----------



## pj1974 (Jul 31, 2020)

As I regularly take photos of birds in flight (BIF) and occasionally other fast moving objects, I would be keen to know 'how much' both:
1) the viewfinder blackout is and 
2) the actual lag is
Definitely going to be scrutinizing the proper reviews about this. The AF for eye focus, etc looks amazing, so hoping for a usable experience in terms of tracking moving subjects particularly... though the R5 is also my plan as a landscape camera
PJ


----------



## SteveC (Jul 31, 2020)

Took my R5 to Garden of the Gods and--admittedly I wasn't paying attention--noticed no blackout. I can't honestly report on lag as I was doing landscapes and there was no earthquake in progress.


----------



## Joe Subolefsky (Jul 31, 2020)

No noticeable lag or blackout. It far more responsive then any mirrorless I’ve ever used and I’ve tried them all. The AF eye tracking is amazing . Setup to shoot hummingbirds in simulated rain this morning.


----------



## Joules (Jul 31, 2020)

Joe Subolefsky said:


> No noticeable lag or blackout. It far more responsive then any mirrorless I’ve ever used and I’ve tried them all. The AF eye tracking is amazing . Setup to shoot hummingbirds in simulated rain this morning.
> View attachment 191698


Fantastic shot. Also lol at simulated rain  But it looks really nice.

I am guessing that lens is a EF 600mm 4.0 based on those numbers. Is it the III version? Otherwise I take this to mean that on the R5 at least EVF performance is not compromised with EF lenses, unlike on the R? The III I believe has special electronics, so that if your report is based on that one, it's not quite so conclusive.

Thanks for sharing anyway!


----------



## lac__ (Jul 31, 2020)

I'll be taking the R5 out tomorrow morning to try and get some birds in flight. In the meantime, I've been playing with High Speed Continuous+. The human eye AF works *stunningly* well while keeping the shutter hammering away. I have high hopes for birds. Coming from the RP, anything will be an improvement.


----------



## pj1974 (Jul 31, 2020)

Joe Subolefsky said:


> No noticeable lag or blackout. It far more responsive then any mirrorless I’ve ever used and I’ve tried them all. The AF eye tracking is amazing . Setup to shoot hummingbirds in simulated rain this morning.
> View attachment 191698


Thanks Joe, this is SO encouraging to read! I have used the EOS R extensively (from a pro-photographer friend who went mirrorless a few years back), and in store. I've also used the EOS RP. I own a EOS M5 myself. All of these have significant lag compared to my DSLRs.

I have also used a Sony A7III for a little while, and it was reasonably responsive, and the AF was great.. but again it has some lag and was not as instant a feel as I want/need from a FF mirrorless. 

So I am thrilled to hear that you have tried all the mirrorless bodies around (I haven't tried Nikon or Panasonic for example) - and found the R5 to be far more responsive than any of them. Cheers for sharing your initial user experiences AND also the photo (which is a *lovely *image, by the way!).

Could you potentially indicate if it can track rapidly moving subjects (e.g. birds in flight that are not hovering) - and or children dashing about fast? 
_I have seen a few videos online (e.g. Jared Polin's video with a toddler boy moving - and also a test he did on himself).. and I was really quite impressed with this! _

Thanks again!

PJ


----------



## Viggo (Jul 31, 2020)

Joe Subolefsky said:


> No noticeable lag or blackout. It far more responsive then any mirrorless I’ve ever used and I’ve tried them all. The AF eye tracking is amazing . Setup to shoot hummingbirds in simulated rain this morning.
> View attachment 191698


Sick shot man


----------



## lac__ (Aug 1, 2020)

The R5 is an absolute monster. The bird AF / bird eye AF *never* looses the subject even in continuous+. Had herons and egrets flying by at 600mm and it didn't miss eye focus on any shot. Blackout was non-existent enough to easily keep the subject in the frame.

I'm just a hobbyist, but this camera feels like cheating.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Aug 1, 2020)

lac__ said:


> The R5 is an absolute monster. The bird AF / bird eye AF *never* looses the subject even in continuous+. Had herons and egrets flying by at 600mm and it didn't miss eye focus on any shot. Blackout was non-existent enough to easily keep the subject in the frame.
> 
> I'm just a hobbyist, but this camera feels like cheating.


Wow! Amzing results... jealous


----------



## PUG (Aug 1, 2020)

Joe Subolefsky said:


> No noticeable lag or blackout. It far more responsive then any mirrorless I’ve ever used and I’ve tried them all. The AF eye tracking is amazing . Setup to shoot hummingbirds in simulated rain this morning.
> View attachment 191698



Lovely Capture!


----------



## PUG (Aug 1, 2020)

Does anyone know how to custom set the live view mode at the push of a button like a DSLR? 
The only solution I found were: 
1) use viewfinder only mode, but the problem with this is when I have to preview images, view the menu, or just interact with the R5, I must do it via the VF
2) disable the touchscreen and set the cam to ECO mode where it will turn off automatically after 10 seconds after pressing the shutter

I would like to conserve battery as I rarely use live mode unless shooting video, previewing images, or setting up the menu. I will look into the manual again, but any tip is highly appreciated.


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 1, 2020)

PUG said:


> Does anyone know how to custom set the live view mode at the push of a button like a DSLR?
> The only solution I found were:
> 1) use viewfinder only mode, but the problem with this is when I have to preview images, view the menu, or just interact with the R5, I must do it via the VF
> 2) disable the touchscreen and set the cam to ECO mode where it will turn off automatically after 10 seconds after pressing the shutter
> ...



There should a 'power saving' menu entry where you can set 'display auto off' and 'camera auto off' separately, On my M6II and RP I have set them both to 1 minute. When I want to take a picture I half-press the shutter button while raising the camera to ensure it has woken up completely when it's at eye level.
If that doesn't work for you, the only remaining option is the physical on/off switch :/


----------



## Frodo (Aug 1, 2020)

I read somewhere that viewfinder blackout on the R (not R5) is reduced when using RF lenses. Can someone confirm that in practice? I had a shoot this afternoon where a toddler ran towards me. The eye AF was great, but the kid was difficult to follow in the viewfinder with the shutter operating. This is my #1 gripe with the R.


----------



## Viggo (Aug 1, 2020)

Frodo said:


> I read somewhere that viewfinder blackout on the R (not R5) is reduced when using RF lenses. Can someone confirm that in practice? I had a shoot this afternoon where a toddler ran towards me. The eye AF was great, but the kid was difficult to follow in the viewfinder with the shutter operating. This is my #1 gripe with the R.


It’s a real thing for sure, I had a EF 24-70 for two weeks and it’s pretty difficult tracking through a burst, where the RF lenses are much better.


----------



## Act444 (Aug 1, 2020)

Yes, the lag is the #1 thing holding me back from taking the plunge (apart from cost). There’s just no comparison between my RP and the 5D series in terms of responsiveness and tracking ability...I like the RP’s compact size, but this does prevent me from using it as a primary camera for anything more than casual outings...

I’m REALLY curious to try out an R5 once things ease up...I like what I’m hearing from you first adopters. Does the EVF still “flash” during AF in dim light?


----------



## analoggrotto (Aug 1, 2020)

Viggo said:


> It’s a real thing for sure, I had a EF 24-70 for two weeks and it’s pretty difficult tracking through a burst, where the RF lenses are much better.


Awh hell I was hoping to keep my EF 200mm and 300mm (old non IS) and use them to good effect in racing.


----------



## pj1974 (Aug 1, 2020)

lac__ said:


> The R5 is an absolute monster. The bird AF / bird eye AF *never* looses the subject even in continuous+. Had herons and egrets flying by at 600mm and it didn't miss eye focus on any shot. Blackout was non-existent enough to easily keep the subject in the frame.
> 
> I'm just a hobbyist, but this camera feels like cheating.


That's another report which I'm so glad to hear... thanks lac___ ... I love capturing birds (both stationary as well as in flight)...
So AF tracking, low blackout as well as minimal lag with the R5 are very encouraging things to read / hear from user reports!

Cheers.. and great shot... lovely capture of it mid flight ... .wings up .. and legs extended!

PJ


----------



## Joules (Aug 1, 2020)

analoggrotto said:


> Awh hell I was hoping to keep my EF 200mm and 300mm (old non IS) and use them to good effect in racing.


I think Viggos comment was about the R. Not the R5? I haven't seen anybody dissatisfied with the performance of their EF lenses on the R5 yet.


----------



## Viggo (Aug 1, 2020)

Joules said:


> I think Viggos comment was about the R. Not the R5? I haven't seen anybody dissatisfied with the performance of their EF lenses on the R5 yet.


I can’t understand how the EF lenses can use “high speed display” when it’s a limitation with the EF mount, only RF can do the high speed communication, no?

Chelsea complained


----------



## JustMeOregon (Aug 1, 2020)

PUG said:


> Does anyone know how to custom set the live view mode at the push of a button like a DSLR?
> The only solution I found were:
> 1) use viewfinder only mode, but the problem with this is when I have to preview images, view the menu, or just interact with the R5, I must do it via the VF
> 2) disable the touchscreen and set the cam to ECO mode where it will turn off automatically after 10 seconds after pressing the shutter
> ...


I'm utterly perplexed also... I really want the R5's display to behave more like my 5D4 & not be on LiveView all the time... Maybe Canon will help us out with some INFO-Button Display Options (like in the 5D4) or some-such-thing in a future firmware update.Until then I guess it's EcoMode for me until I hear of a better solution...


----------



## H. Jones (Aug 1, 2020)

JustMeOregon said:


> I'm utterly perplexed also... I really want the R5's display to behave more like my 5D4 & not be on LiveView all the time... Maybe Canon will help us out with some INFO-Button Display Options (like in the 5D4) or some-such-thing in a future firmware update.Until then I guess it's EcoMode for me until I hear of a better solution...



I will say I'm annoyed Canon doesn't give us the option to turn off the back screen using the "info" button like on all the DSLRs, but I've mainly just kept mine in the black settings display which is available using the info button, which definitely uses less battery than having the live feed on the back display or using EVF only mode.


----------



## BeenThere (Aug 1, 2020)

Viggo said:


> I can’t understand how the EF lenses can use “high speed display” when it’s a limitation with the EF mount, only RF can do the high speed communication, no?
> 
> Chelsea complained


The display is being fed by the sensor. I think the high speed com is for AF And possibly some other lens data.


----------



## BeenThere (Aug 1, 2020)

H. Jones said:


> I will say I'm annoyed Canon doesn't give us the option to turn off the back screen using the "info" button like on all the DSLRs, but I've mainly just kept mine in the black settings display which is available using the info button, which definitely uses less battery than having the live feed on the back display or using EVF only mode.


Putting your eye to the EVF will turn it off, as will flipping the screen around to face the camera back. But having a button to do it would be nice. Maybe it’s in one of the menus somewhere. Definitely a lot of menu choices.


----------



## H. Jones (Aug 1, 2020)

BeenThere said:


> Putting your eye to the EVF will turn it off, as will flipping the screen around to face the camera back. But having a button to do it would be nice. Maybe it’s in one of the menus somewhere. Definitely a lot of menu choices.


If you flip the screen around, it switches on the EVF full time, which drains the battery even faster unfortunately.


----------



## JustMeOregon (Aug 2, 2020)

BeenThere said:


> Putting your eye to the EVF will turn it off, as will flipping the screen around to face the camera back. But having a button to do it would be nice. Maybe it’s in one of the menus somewhere. Definitely a lot of menu choices.


"flipping the screen around" to turn it off reminds me of the time my 4-year-old declared "If you can't see me, I'm not being bad!"

If the answer is somewhere in the current menu-system, it's buried deep 'cause I searched for a long time last night... If anyone has a solution PLEASE chime on in! But I have a feeling that unless & until (via a firmware update) Canon gives us back that "happy place" in the INFO button display (where the display is off), we'll just have to come to terms with EcoMode. Maybe I'll start to feel like I'm saving the planet or something...


----------



## lac__ (Aug 2, 2020)

Act444 said:


> Yes, the lag is the #1 thing holding me back from taking the plunge (apart from cost). There’s just no comparison between my RP and the 5D series in terms of responsiveness and tracking ability...I like the RP’s compact size, but this does prevent me from using it as a primary camera for anything more than casual outings...
> 
> I’m REALLY curious to try out an R5 once things ease up...I like what I’m hearing from you first adopters. Does the EVF still “flash” during AF in dim light?



I came from the RP. The difference between that and the R5 is night and day. The RP also feels like a toy in the hands. Kind of like comparing a Rebel to the RP.


----------



## PUG (Aug 2, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> There should a 'power saving' menu entry where you can set 'display auto off' and 'camera auto off' separately, On my M6II and RP I have set them both to 1 minute. When I want to take a picture I half-press the shutter button while raising the camera to ensure it has woken up completely when it's at eye level.
> If that doesn't work for you, the only remaining option is the physical on/off switch :/



Thank you, I finally got it though. I was able to customize and assign the M-Fn button to turn it on and off. The efficiency of this camera along with the control ring is something I only dreamed of coming from an 80D.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 2, 2020)

JustMeOregon said:


> I'm utterly perplexed also... I really want the R5's display to behave more like my 5D4 & not be on LiveView all the time... Maybe Canon will help us out with some INFO-Button Display Options (like in the 5D4) or some-such-thing in a future firmware update.Until then I guess it's EcoMode for me until I hear of a better solution...


As I understand it, you can assign a button to the Eco mode. That might be the closest you can get.


----------



## JustMeOregon (Aug 2, 2020)

PUG said:


> Thank you, I finally got it though. I was able to customize and assign the M-Fn button to turn it on and off. The efficiency of this camera along with the control ring is something I only dreamed of coming from an 80D.


@ Pug,

PLEASE tell me how you managed to set the M-Fn button to toggle the display screen on & off. I can't see a way to do customize the M-Fn button except the choose the selectable features that are visible...


----------



## Joe Subolefsky (Aug 2, 2020)

Messing around learning and tweaking the AF on the Canon R5. I cannot get over how far it’s come from the R. For BIF it’s every bit as good if not better then the 1DXIII.



Canon EOS R5 with 600III+1.4 extender and EF to RF mount.
1/400


----------



## BeenThere (Aug 2, 2020)

H. Jones said:


> I will say I'm annoyed Canon doesn't give us the option to turn off the back screen using the "info" button like on all the DSLRs, but I've mainly just kept mine in the black settings display which is available using the info button, which definitely uses less battery than having the live feed on the back display or using EVF only mode.


Look in the manual at the last entry on page 820. It appears that one can program a button to toggle the screen off. If you try it, let me know if successful.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 2, 2020)

BeenThere said:


> Look in the manual at the last entry on page 820. It appears that one can program a button to toggle the screen off. If you try it, let me know if successful.



That would be an awesome use for the "Rate" button (otherwise useless to me, though your mileage may vary). Unfortunately that one _cannot _be reassigned.


----------



## BeenThere (Aug 2, 2020)

SteveC said:


> That would be an awesome use for the "Rate" button (otherwise useless to me, though your mileage may vary). Unfortunately that one _cannot _be reassigned.


I was thinking maybe the LCD light button which I don’t use much.


----------



## JustMeOregon (Aug 2, 2020)

BeenThere said:


> I was thinking maybe the LCD light button which I don’t use much.


I tried getting used to putting the display to sleep by pressing an assigned button (yes, the top light button seemed the best bet), but every time I had to press the button, I was reminded how much I missed the display going to sleep automatically -- like on the 5D4 (with the appropriate INFO display set). So for now it seems like EcoMode is the most automatic 5D4-like way to sleep the display...


----------



## Act444 (Aug 2, 2020)

lac__ said:


> I came from the RP. The difference between that and the R5 is night and day. The RP also feels like a toy in the hands. Kind of like comparing a Rebel to the RP.



The issue I had is that the R I tried out at my local store behaved very similarly to the RP. I went for the latter in part due to its smaller size, lower price and more conventional controls. Early R5 owners are saying that the lag issues are mostly resolved (still need to test out for myself eventually), which is encouraging to hear. Other EVF issues that I dislike are the aforementioned AF "flash" issue in low light as well as the pale, washed out colors at night. I assumed this was just a feature of EVFs in general, but if the R5 has fixed one or both of these "phenomena" then that would be very nice.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 2, 2020)

BeenThere said:


> I was thinking maybe the LCD light button which I don’t use much.



Yeah, that's so new to me (having a top LCD in general) I had forgotten about that one. (Thus far the only use I've had for that display is to remind me that I should have switched the camera back to stills mode after briefly playing with video, before shutting the camera off.)


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Aug 2, 2020)

Act444 said:


> I’m REALLY curious to try out an R5 once things ease up...I like what I’m hearing from you first adopters. Does the EVF still “flash” during AF in dim light?


Do you mean that time when the camera is hunting for an autofocus lock in low light and the brightness of the scene is momentarily boosted up while the camera hunts for focus? I just tried my R and my R5 against each other, and they both do that, but the R5 does not seem do it quite to the degree that the R does, I think.


----------



## Act444 (Aug 2, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> Do you mean that time when the camera is hunting for an autofocus lock in low light and the brightness of the scene is momentarily boosted up while the camera hunts for focus? I just tried my R and my R5 against each other, and they both do that, but the R5 does not seem do it quite to the degree that the R does, I think.



Yes, that's exactly what I'm referring to. Thanks for taking the time to check this out.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Aug 4, 2020)

Joe Subolefsky said:


> Messing around learning and tweaking the AF on the Canon R5. I cannot get over how far it’s come from the R. For BIF it’s every bit as good if not better then the 1DXIII.
> View attachment 191783
> 
> 
> ...


That's a really great shot Joe - love the panning too. More shots like this are what Canon need to persuade any doubts about the R5 - at leas as a stills tool.
Well done.


----------



## R1-7D (Aug 8, 2020)

lac__ said:


> The R5 is an absolute monster. The bird AF / bird eye AF *never* looses the subject even in continuous+. Had herons and egrets flying by at 600mm and it didn't miss eye focus on any shot. Blackout was non-existent enough to easily keep the subject in the frame.
> 
> I'm just a hobbyist, but this camera feels like cheating.



Great shot! Was that with the mechanical shutter or electronic shutter?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 8, 2020)

JustMeOregon said:


> @ Pug,
> 
> PLEASE tell me how you managed to set the M-Fn button to toggle the display screen on & off. I can't see a way to do customize the M-Fn button except the choose the selectable features that are visible...


There is a screen off option that can be assigned to a button, but I don't know for sure what it does since I don't have a camera yet. Can you try it and report back as to what it actually does?

Its the last item


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 8, 2020)

I could see that the maximize screen brightness might be handy outdoors as well.


----------

